
Building the infrastructure in Clojure for an electric-powered bikes scheme - jonpither
http://blog.juxt.pro/posts/rideon.html
======
juliangamble
The reasoning for the choice of Clojure is interesting, in terms of their
design around immutable events.

The juxt guys have made a huge contribution to the Open Source and Clojure
community.

[https://github.com/juxt](https://github.com/juxt)

[https://juxt.pro/](https://juxt.pro/)

